# Help - Pigeon nest on balcony and construction set to start in 24 hours



## dyangi (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello - I have a nest on my balcony that has 2 eggs in it and it has been there approximately 2 to 3 weeks I am unsure if the eggs have hatched as I am have been leaving the adults alone to care for the nest. The problem is we have construction starting tomorrow Wednesday May 15th to replace the siding on the building of our condo complex and I don't know what to do with the nest. Any help/suggestions anyone can provide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

If it's on your balcony, it becomes your property, no?

If so, then could you put a sign up that says "Please do not disturb the pigeons" and maybe monitor the construction that goes on day-to-day?

The drilling and crazy noise may disrupt the parent's return to the nest... but I think they will also abandon the nest if you move it. Poor eggs... just being laid at the wrong place at the wrong time 

_*Experts:*_ If the eggs have not hatched, is it possible to discard them? It's better to do it now than when the babies hatched. That would be too late - life has taken over, and then we need to intervene to save their lives.... so is it more humane to discard the eggs now rather than welcoming babies that may suffer (from construction disturbance, parents abandonment, construction accidents, etc) Your input is appreciated!


----------

